# those evil feathers, always sneaking up on you



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

http://41.media.tumblr.com/688414b154f6b2963267aa3b269d1df7/tumblr_o1ozj4nU2P1tq3b2mo1_1280.png


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Lol oh the poor little cockatiel 
Haha are cockatiels known to behave like that?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't know for certain, but I definitely know my two scaredy-birds are like this!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It sure is funny to see the different reactions our pet birds can have while preening and dealing with a fallen feather. 
Some of mine play with a fallen wing or tail feather, while others just ignore them. 
Sometimes I have to help out when one of my budgies has one of those fluffy white "underwear feathers" stuck on the cere, when they are unable to efficiently remove them.
Very recently I had to intervene and take one that was on Leonel's eye! 
The issue was solved on the spot and Leonel quickly resumed to his normal activities.
My flock is well resolved in the feather department, they don't stress out at the sight of them.


----------

